# Gestational Diabetes



## Julie1123 (Apr 28, 2016)

I frequently get placentas for pathology with a clinical description of Gestation Diabetes, on glyburide. I have been coded this as "O24.419, Gestational diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, unspecified control" because I'm not sure if glyburide is "insulin". Therefore, my question is, is glyburide considered insulin? Please help.


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 28, 2016)

Id stick with unspecified. Its not considered insulin.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 28, 2016)

*coding clinic for GDM and Oral diabetes medicine*

GDM and Oral Medication
Coding Clinic, Fourth Quarter 2015: Page 34

the coding clinic states to assign code O24.419, Gestational diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, unspecified control with the addition of code Z79.899, Other long-term (current) drug therapy.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (Apr 28, 2016)

*Fyi*

effective this October 2016 new codes like Gestational DM controlled by oral diabetic drugs (metformin, sulfonylureas [glyburide], meglitinides, etc..) will be added to ICD 10 CM

O24.415	Add	"Gestational diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs"
O24.425	Add	"Gestational diabetes mellitus in childbirth, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs"
O24.435	Add	"Gestational diabetes mellitus in puerperium, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs"


----------



## rbandaru (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello,

Glyburide can’t be considering as insulin.
The codes should be O24.419 and Z79.899 as Per ICD10 2015. It may be more specific in ICD 10 2016.

Regards
Dr.Ramnath Bandaru, CCS, CPC
American Medical Services LLC
http://amshealth.com/
Twitter: @HospitalCoders


----------



## Julie1123 (May 5, 2016)

*Thank you!!*



Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com said:


> GDM and Oral Medication
> Coding Clinic, Fourth Quarter 2015: Page 34
> 
> the coding clinic states to assign code O24.419, Gestational diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, unspecified control with the addition of code Z79.899, Other long-term (current) drug therapy.



Thank you for the information!


----------



## Julie1123 (May 5, 2016)

*Thank you!!*



Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com said:


> effective this October 2016 new codes like Gestational DM controlled by oral diabetic drugs (metformin, sulfonylureas [glyburide], meglitinides, etc..) will be added to ICD 10 CM
> 
> O24.415	Add	"Gestational diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs"
> O24.425	Add	"Gestational diabetes mellitus in childbirth, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs"
> O24.435	Add	"Gestational diabetes mellitus in puerperium, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs"




Thank you!! This will be a great addition for 2016.


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (May 5, 2016)

*welcome*

Glad that I could help


----------

